# SunnyBrook Talk



## thumbs (Oct 8, 2002)

I can't get into or register or login to the SunnyBrook Talk online forum.  I know the managers read this forum also. I have been trying of a few days now with no luck.  I am registered but when I try to get in it goes back to the must log in page.  If the manager is listening can you give me a hand here or is there a problem with the forum?

Thanks


----------



## wittmeba (Oct 9, 2002)

SunnyBrook Talk

quote:_y posted by thumbs_

I can't get into or register or login to the SunnyBrook Talk online forum.  I know the managers read this forum also. I have been trying of a few days now with no luck.  I am registered but when I try to get in it goes back to the must log in page.  If the manager is listening can you give me a hand here or is there a problem with the forum?

Thanks




thumbs,

I had the same problem on the Ford-Diesel.com site and here is what I had to do - and it fixed the problem:

===
Using IE - on the menu bar, select Tools/Internet Options for IE (6-8 tabs)
Select Privacy
Locate the Web Sites block toward the bottom
Locate 'To override cookie handling...' and click the Edit button
Under Managed Web Sites/Domain look for Ford-Diesel.com, SunnyBrookTalk, etc.
Make sure it is 'Allow' or click Remove to remove it from blocking.
Click OK to Exit.
===

Let me know if this works..just so I know too


----------



## Jimmy the Camper (Oct 10, 2002)

SunnyBrook Talk

What is the address to the SunnyBrook Talk online forum? I just picked up a new 2002 2708 bunkhouse.


----------



## thumbs (Oct 10, 2002)

SunnyBrook Talk

http://www.sunnybrooktalk.com/forums/index.php?s=3270fd7d39e70653dcc9686d1d7a16cb

This is the site for SunnyBrook


----------



## thumbs (Oct 10, 2002)

SunnyBrook Talk

Bruce & Carolyn Wittmeier


Yeap that worked.  I installed a new Norton's and I think it must have kicked out some cookies.  I have been tryin for a few days and couldn't get in at all.  Couldn't get to the list manager either.  I think I'm in now though.  Thanks


----------

